# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Erenler [Yuzbasi Murat Bey, Alizarine]

## Baggeliq

Θα ήθελα να  ανοίξω αυτό το νέο θέμα για να μου πείτε αν γνωρίζει κανένας για το τη έχει γίνει ένα θρυλικό πλοίο της Ευρώπης και ολόκληρης της ανθρωπότητας το πλοίο ERENLER που η Ελλάδα το διέσωσε και το έκανε ε Νεότερο Διατηρητέο και Ιστορικό Μνημείο λόγω της μεγάλης σχέσεις του με το νησί του Ιονίου την Ζάκυνθο .
  Με  αφορμή μου είναι το ότι δεν γνωρίζω τι έχει γίνει από τότε και μέσω μιας ιστοσελίδας που έχει ένα άρθρο παλιό για αυτό το πλοίο και βασικά το θέμα της συντηρήσεως που είχε λάβει η Ελλάδα με χρηματοδότηση της Ε.Ε        …

  Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για όσους θελήσουν να σχολιάσουν και να αναπτύξουν τις σκέψεις τους για αυτό το ιστορικό πλοίο όχι της Ελλάδας αλλά όλης της Ευρώπης

----------


## Baggeliq

*Στοιχειά γενικά για το πλοίο ERENLER* 

Tο Νοέμβριο του 2001 το πλοίο ERENLER κατασκευασμένο το 1911 σε Αγγλικό ναυπηγείο, ναυαγεί στη Ζάκυνθο,
μεταφέροντας το μεγαλύτερο ανθρώπινο φορτίο στη σύγχρονη ιστορία της μετανάστευσης, στην ευρύτερη περιοχή.
Συνδέεται με ένα σημαντικό γεγονός για την σύγχρονη ιστορία της περιοχής, της Ευρώπης και ολόκληρης της ανθρωπότητας,
αφού ποτέ άλλοτε δεν έχουν καταγραφεί στη Μεσόγειο τόσοι μετανάστες (750 άτομα, οικονομικοί μετανάστες και πολιτικοί
πρόσφυγες, απομακρινόμενοι ή καταδιωγμένοι από εμπόλεμες περιοχές) σε ένα σκάφος. Αποτελεί μνημείο ανθρωπιστικής
αντιμετώπισης του ανθρώπινου φορτίου του από σύσσωμο σχεδόν τον πληθυσμό της Ζακύνθου, που με μια πρωτοφανή
για τα παγκόσμια δεδομένα κινητοποίηση έδωσε μαθήματα ανθρωπιάς σε ολόκληρο το σημερινό κόσμο. Η κήρυξη του πλοίου
ERENLER σε Νεότερο Διατηρητέο και Ιστορικό Μνημείο δίνει τη δυνατότητα αξιοποίησής του, στη Ζάκυνθο, ως πλωτού
εκθεσιακού χώρου που μπορεί να φιλοξενεί μόνιμη έκθεση για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός και τη συμπαράσταση των ντόπιων
στους ανθρώπους-φορτίο του πλοίου, όπως και περιοδικές εκθέσεις με περιεχόμενο αντιρατσιστικό ή γενικότερα θεμάτων
που άπτονται της μετανάστευσης στο σύγχρονο κόσμο.
ΠΗΓΗ : http://pilarinos.blogspot.com/

----------


## Baggeliq

ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΣΤΙς 24-4-2007   ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ 

*Δεν ξεχνούν το &#171;Erenler&#187;*

ΕΠΙΜΕΛΕΙΑ: ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΟΥΣΗΣ


 Μαζεύτηκαν οι Ζακυνθινοί κι έφτιαξαν μια επιτροπή κατοίκων ζητώντας να κηρυχθεί το εμπορικό πλοίο &#171;ERENLER&#187; που ναυάγησε στη Ζάκυνθο με 750 μετανάστες ως διατηρητέο και ιστορικό μνημείο. 

Με επιστολή τους προς την υπηρεσία Νεωτέρων Μνημείων Δυτικής Ελλάδας ζητούν να προβεί στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες προς τον ιδιοκτήτη του, θυμίζοντας την εξαιρετική ανταπόκριση και αρωγή που πρόσφεραν οι κάτοικοι της Ζακύνθου το 2001, στους μετανάστες που επέβαιναν στο &#171;ERENLER&#187;. 

Το δημοτικό συμβούλιο της πόλης αποφάσισε να στηρίξει αυτή την πρωτοβουλία.

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το 1911 (σε αγγλικό ναυπηγείο) και παρά τις κατά καιρούς μετασκευές, διατηρεί τα αρχικά χαρακτηριστικά του. 

Ναυάγησε στη Ζάκυνθο, καθώς μετέφερε το μεγαλύτερο ανθρώπινο φορτίο στη σύγχρονη ιστορία της μετανάστευσης, στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Ποτέ άλλοτε δεν έχουν καταγραφεί στη Μεσόγειο τόσοι μετανάστες, πολιτικοί πρόσφυγες, καταδιωγμένοι από εμπόλεμες περιοχές, σε ένα σκάφος.

&#171;Αποτελεί μνημείο ανθρωπιστικής αντιμετώπισης από το σύνολο σχεδόν των κατοίκων της Ζακύνθου, που με πρωτοφανή κινητοποίηση έδωσαν μαθήματα ανθρωπιάς&#187;, αναφέρουν σε επιστολή τους εκπαιδευτικοί, λογοτέχνες, νομικοί και καλλιτέχνες, μέλη της επιτροπής, επισημαίνοντας ότι:

Η κήρυξη του ERENLER σε νεότερο διατηρητέο και ιστορικό μνημείο δίνει τη δυνατότητα αξιοποίησής του στη Ζάκυνθο ως πλωτού εκθεσιακού χώρου που μπορεί να φιλοξενεί μόνιμη έκθεση καθώς και περιοδικές με αντιρατσιστικό περιεχόμενο ή θεμάτων σχετικών με τη μετανάστευση στο σύγχρονο κόσμο.

----------


## τοξοτης

Name:  ALIZARINE
Type:     Cargo Ship
Launched:           06/10/1911
Completed:        11/1911
Builder: William Dobson & Co
Yard:      Walker
Yard Number:    173
Dimensions:       190grt, 74nrt, 110.2 x 20.1 x 9.7ft; (Rebuilt in 1991 & 1993)
Engines:               T3cyl (11, 18 & 30 x 18ins), 50nhp; (1969: oil engine)
Engines by:         MacColl & Pollock Ltd, Sunderland
Propulsion:         1 x Screw
Construction:     Steel
Reg Number:     132635
History: 
11/1911                Burt, Boulton & Haywood, London
03/1914                Osmanli Seyr-iSefain Idaresi, Istanbul; renamed YUZBASI MURAT BEY
06/12/1923         Turkiye Ser-iSefain Idaresi, Istanbul
01/07/1933         Devlet Denizyollari Isletmesi, Istanbul
01/01/1938         Denizbank Umum Mudurlugu, Istanbul
01/07/1939         Devlet Denizyollari Isletmesi Umum Mudurlugu, Istanbul
01/05/1944         Devlet DenizyollariveLimanlari Isletmesi Umum Mudurlugu, Istanbul
22/06/1952         Denizcilik Bankasi TAO Istanbul Liminlari Isletmesi, Istanbul
*1969       Huseyin Gursoy, Istanbul; renamed ERENLER*
1991       Huseyinve Ahmet Gursoy, Istanbul
1993       Huseyinve Kadriye Gursoy, Istanbul
1999       Erdogan Demirbas, Istanbul
28/06/2007         Broken up
Comments:        1966: Out of service
1969: Converted to a cargo motor ship.
1991: Rebuilt to 231grt, 135nrt, 41.2 x 7.5 x 3.36metres
1993: Rebuilt to 298grt, 195nrt, 46.8 x 7.5 x 3.36metres
05/11/2001: Spotted by Greek coastguard vessels 17 miles SW of Zakynthos, drifting without crew & with a fire in the engine room. A total of 714 Kurdish refugees were on board. Seized & towed to Zakynthos for inspection & lay up

Erenler-1911a.jpgErenler-1911b.jpg

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/A-Sh...arine1911.html

----------

